# Contest show bettas



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

ok so way back in school i used to breed Vails and sell them at flea/farmers markets to make money out of a hobby i loved, now days im finaly at a point i can keep bettas again. But I would love to get deeper into the contest/shows that they have for bettas but I cant find any real info on own. I looked at the IBC, and it realy didnt tell me much sins there site is down. 

sorry ill get to the point. what typs of Bettas are the shows looking for? Halfmoons get alot of talk, and so do the Crown, but would breeding the Vails or Deltas be a waist of time for contest?

well ty you all for your time.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The big show classes for bettas are Halfmoons, Plakats and Crowntails. 
You can see IBC standards for all types here: http://ausaqua.net/forum/index.php?showforum=52 but you will have to joing to read the articles. 
There's a lot of great breeders out there to get your starting pair from. It really depends on your ultimate goals and what you like, of course. 
The IBC website should be back up soon, you will find some of the breeders on the club's page on Facebook.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Website is back up! The ideal show betta is symmetrical. Regardless of class symmetry is important. So your best bet would be in HM and HMPK or if you can get some nice CTs.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Website is back up!


YEAH! And it's all pretty!


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ty for your input and help.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

did you try aquabid? :
http://www.aquabid.com/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Be careful on AquaBid. Tons of terrible fish with deformities being sold as "rare".


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

MrVampire is right, Aquastar, I think that is the name, is known for deformities. If you are gonna get breeders take your time. Right when you look you may find nothing, just remember that your spending your hard earned money. Unless you rob banks and breed bettas for a living lol. Back to my point, Aquabid can get expensive due to shipping, I would try to see if there are multiple fish that one person is selling to combo the shipping.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to http://www.ibcbettas.org
but got erro saying sites down again or some nonses... Any one know of any other places i can look to see contest rules and mabey a lay out of all the ranks of contest?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The link I posted before gives you the betta forms judges look for in the ideal show betta. 
For the rest of the show info, you would have to wait until the site is back up and you can register because I'm pretty sure they are for the eyes of IBC members. 
Post on the Facebook page and see if anyone can help you.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

bettysplendens.com is another good site, lots of info. You can find some nice fish on aquabid but as the others have said use caution. I'd strongly suggest learning the standards for the different types before you purchase anything online.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettysplendens is down :C


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been curious for a while about IBC but i have no idea what it's all about. There's not a lot of information on the website about what joining does for you. Other than the stuff that i'm not really interested in. 

Shows, that would be cool, but there isn't any within at least 500 miles of me.

Not really interested in a news letter.

So fill me in, or is it just not good for me?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can send your fish to shows, buy sell and trade stuff, get quality fish for less than you would on AB (live auctions), and be provided excellent info from the handbook or FLARE magazine. It's well worth the $20 or so for a year.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

eeeee Any idea what goes on at the conventions? Do they sell stuff or is it just a big show? Either way, I think I'm going to go to the convention in Jacksonville in June. I live an hour and a half from there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's more than a show. There's talks, auctions, viewing etc. I wish I could go!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's more than a show. There's talks, auctions, viewing etc. I wish I could go!


Ahh! I asked my boyfriend about it and he wants to go with me.  I'm excited. I hope it's not too expensive? I didn't see anything about price.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Walking into the IBC convention does not cost anything.....You will be able to view the show room and attend the fish auction at no cost....They also have a sales shop where you can purchase fish and supplies....If you want to attend the workshops there is a charge and you have to pre register....

You should attend this show if you are local you won't be disappointed!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Walking into the IBC convention does not cost anything.....You will be able to view the show room and attend the fish auction at no cost....They also have a sales shop where you can purchase fish and supplies....If you want to attend the workshops there is a charge and you have to pre register....
> 
> You should attend this show if you are local you won't be disappointed!


YAY Thank you!  Do you know what day is usually the best? Thursday-Sunday? Maybe as the date gets closer a schedule will appear somewhere. I can't find too much info about it yet. I'm definitely going one of the days (wish I could go for them all, but gas is expensive!)!

EDIT: Ooh, I found a facebook event for it: https://www.facebook.com/events/152948574821861/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

